# Whats the word on Salt Fork ?



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

whats the word on the Dam Leak ? temps ? anything....going to try to make it up this coming Saturday its about an 3 hour drive just wanted to make sure the lake was still there, any reports would be great


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Last I heard, they were trying to drop it only 1' to do some work. From people I've talked to who have been there, that's about all the lower it is. Not nearly as low as some have reported.


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

well thats a good thing to hear


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I was there this past weekend and fished it Friday and Saturday. Only managed two largemouths but I also caught a total of 10 saugeye and I bet close to 40 white bass. Water temps were 55 -56 on Friday morning, and 62-63 on Saturday.
Water level was a little low but really not bad at all. Certainly no problems launching your boat. One word of caution, for some reason all the no wake/ski zone buoys were on the shore making for a confusing situation for people unfamiliar with the lake. Some boats were flying thru no wake zones making it a dangerous situation. Hopefully, that will be fixed very soon.
Also, several of the campgrounds were closed for construction so it was crowded at the couple that were open. Park ranger told me they should open in the next week or two.
Good Luck


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

thanks...this weekend is starting to sound really good


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

fished it thursday,
first time ever... worked the creek channels with small jigs occasionally casting to a downwed tree, 60 crappies 6 keepers, several white bass, caouple of largemouth, and 2 small channel cats... must have been in the wrong place for the saugeyes..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> for some reason all the no wake/ski zone buoys were on the shore making for a confusing situation for people unfamiliar with the lake. Some boats were flying thru no wake zones making it a dangerous situation


 It's no different when they're in the right places.  Some people think "Idle, No Wake" means half throttle and a three foot wake. Some others just don't care. There's always been a major shortage of law enforcement there.


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

i will agree with that...i've been up there 10 or 12 times now and see it every time


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> It's no different when they're in the right places.  Some people think "Idle, No Wake" means half throttle and a three foot wake. Some others just don't care. There's always been a major shortage of law enforcement there.



Yep Magis is correct :C but if they would reset the buoys it would help the out of towners  



Dave


----------



## rah35000 (May 8, 2005)

i have never fished salt fork but was thinking bout hitting it soon weather permitting,anyone have any tips of where ta fish from the shore,is it a good crappie lake?any help would be greatly helpful,ty


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

i have only fished it from a boat...i see people fishing from the bank in several different places. Dont know what they are after, looks like lots of them are after cats


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

what is the lake just up the road form Salt Fork is it Larimine ??


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

cambridge is just up the road.


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

yea i got cambridge, guess i should say if you are on i70 and keep going east there is another lake not very far past the salt fork exit


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

You are prolly thinking Seneca. It's a little farther East/South of Salt Fork. Follow 70 east past 77 interchange and get off at the exit for Old Washington, Route 285. It will be south of there. 

Kevin


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

ahhh....anything happening over there ? starting to sound like its going to be a wet weekend


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Honestly I couldn't tell you. Normally we do decent this time of year at Seneca, but I haven't had a chance to go out. Been busy turkey hunting, planting food plots, and some other odds and ends around the property. Last fishing trip I made was to Salt Fork about a month ago. If it does rain this weekend, that means I will get to get out fishing. Just have one more weekend of food plotting and I will be done till late summer, so we will see if it stays dry enough to get the planting done. If not, I'll be on the water  

Kevin


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

i am hoping the rain stays away, i really want to get up there this weekend,


----------

